# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ازاد یا سراسری

## بنده روی زمین

سلام من دانشگاه سراسری رسشته زراعت و اصلاح نباتات قبول شدم ولی چون را دوره موندم ازاد شهر خودمون برم یا نه و اینکه دانشگاه ازاد چه رشته ای تو شهرمون اساتید بهتری داره مدیریت یا علوم مهندسی صنایع غذایی کمک کنید

----------

